
Darpa's $10M voting machine couldn't be hacked at Defcon - LogicRiver
https://www.cnet.com/news/darpas-10-million-voting-machine-couldnt-be-hacked-at-defcon-for-the-wrong-reasons/
======
sawaruna
>For the majority of Defcon, hackers couldn't crack the $10 million secure
voting machine prototypes that DARPA had set up at the Voting Village. But it
wasn't because of the machine's security features that the team had been
working on for four months. The reason: technical difficulties during the
machines' setup.

>Eager hackers couldn't find vulnerabilities in the DARPA-funded project
during the security conference in Las Vegas because a bug in the machines
didn't allow hackers to access their systems over the first two days.

